# Names that go with Aiden



## sandrass

My husband wants Aiden, either as a first or middle name if we have a boy. Suggestions on names that go well with Aiden?


----------



## RubyRainbows

Aiden Christopher


----------



## sandrass

he he I thought of Christopher but that's my husbands name and he doesn't want his name used.


----------



## RubyRainbows

My son is Jayden Christopher... i just think it flows very well! Lol. Hhmm... how about...

Aiden Alexander
Aiden James
Aiden Michael
Aiden Matthew
Aiden Tyler
Aiden Hunter


----------



## sandrass

I like a couple of those suggestions hopefully my husband will too. Thank you!


----------



## MUMOF5

Aiden James
Aiden Joseph
Aiden Jack

Are there no family names that you'd like to use? xx


----------



## hexyewdancer

Roman was going to be called Roman Aiden Zak until my hubby decided that he wanted a welsh middle name and we went for Bryn. Wish we had've kept with Aiden Zak now. I loved it.


----------



## jackson09

Aiden/ayden jeramiah


----------



## sarah0108

i think Aiden Matthew was nice :) x


----------



## embojet

I like Aiden James


----------



## sarah1989

Aiden Thomas
Aiden John
Aiden Patrick
Aiden Conrad
Aiden Anderson

Brody Aiden
Joseph Aiden
Nicholas Aiden
Matthew Aiden
Ryan Aiden


----------



## Emma.Gi

Brennan
Colin
Quinn
Kevin
Alpin
Keegan
Dorian
Eamon
Gavin
Egan
Tiernan
Adam


----------

